# Deep Links: tiefe Links behandeln



## AGW (23. Nov 2020)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mit Deep Links auch gerne tiefe Links behandeln. Habe dazu auch eine Anleitung gefunden: https://firebase.google.com/docs/dynamic-links/android/receive?authuser=0#handle_deep_links, aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich genau das hineingeben muss in meiner App.

Danke im Vorhinein.


----------



## Flown (23. Nov 2020)

Bitte bei einem Thread bleiben: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/deep-links.189915/


----------

